# Teaching Adults



## stircrazy (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 

I have Taught in Thailand before and I think it is great, But I have a question and since I had to come back to the US for a while. I thought I would ask your opinions. I am wondering how difficult it is to teach enough teaching Just Adults to make a Living, I don't dislike the kids, I would just prefer to teach Adults, or at least a combination of adults with some children added. do you think that it would be very difficult to work enough Language school jobs to make a living for my wife and myself.


----------

